# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Су-17/22

## AndyM

5868 = 41306:

Photos: Sukhoi Su-22M4 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## CRC

28715

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Until this week I was not aware that at least one Russian Su-17M (17 red) was still active in 2000.

The aircraft was operated by the Nizhny Tagil Institute of Metal Testing  at Nizhny Tagil AB (also know known as Salka Airport). The airfield is still used by the “Nizhny Tagil Institute of Metal Testing” (testing land and navy artillery of medium and large calibre, ammunition for air-gunnery, air bombs, unguided rocket missiles etc.)

See http://www.ntiim.ru/

Any info about its construction number?

Some more info about Nizhny Tagil AB ;
At the airport since 1951 till 1994 based 765 th Fighter Wing (military unit 40374) 8 Air Defence Corps of the 5th Army Air Force and Air Defense. In service with the regiment were MiG-23P (formerly - fighter-interceptor Su-9.) in 1967 was created 806 th Aircraft Repair Plant (military unit 48742) for the overhaul of Su-9, and later MiG-23UB and MiG- 23P. in 1994 on the basis of the regiment and the 806 th ARZ established in 1454, I reserve base of aircraft (the one contained the MiG-23P and MiG-25), which lasted until 2004. During the history of the airfield here Salk flew a variety of aircraft and helicopters. The most striking events - arrival July 7, 1988 from the Antonov Design Bureau AN-124 "Ruslan" and the arrival of 29 April 1990 the government delegation, headed by Mikhail Gorbachev on a Tu-154. From 1977 to 2005 he worked at the airport deserved military test pilot of Russia, Honorary Citizen of Sverdlovsk Region Yuri Leviticus. in 1959 set up at the airport flight test base (LIB) enterprises' A-3628 (now FSE "NTIMT") for the testing of aircraft ammunition and weapons systems. LIB at different times possessed a large fleet: the MiG-15, MiG-17, MiG-21, Tu-16, IL-28, Su-7B, Su-17, Su-24, Su-25, since 1993 operated aircraft MiG-29. LIB had also transport aircraft and helicopters of IL-14, AN-12, AN-24, Mi-4, Mi-8, Mi-17, Mi-24. LIB continues to conduct flight tests. Since 2005, the Salk airfield was transferred from the Ministry of Defence in the property FSE "NTIMT" and received the status of an experimental airfield. In the future, based on it is possible to create the airport Nizhny Tagil.

http://www.avsimrus.com/f/on-the-gro...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsimrus.com/f/cockpit-vi...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsimrus.com/f/on-the-gro...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsimrus.com/f/on-the-gro...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsimrus.com/f/on-the-gro...ion=viewonline
http://www.avsimrus.com/f/on-the-gro...ion=viewonline


Rgd,
Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Вьетнамский Су-22М 5809 - 41509

Мне известны зав. номера следующих Су-22М, М3

Су-22М 266 машин

21?01	22М	№126				СССР	21	Прототип Су-22М
29?01	22М	№126			1978	СССР		Второй опытный 22М, испытания ККР
34919	22М	№126			1978	Ливия	004	1032sq
3930?	22М	№126			1979	Сирия	25?7	
41509	22М	№126			1979	Вьетнам	5809	923.FBR
45004	22М	№126				Перу	167	Esc111
45309	22М	№126				Ливия	304	1032sq
45312	22М	№126				Ливия	307	1032sq
47402	22М	№126				Ливия	311	1032sq
47812	22М	№126				Вьетнам	5814	923.FBR, 921.FBR
49201	22М	№126				Вьетнам	5818	923.FBR
49302	22М	№126				Вьетнам	5819	923.FBR, 921.FBR
49409	22М	№126				Вьетнам	5840	923.FBR
51105	22М	№126			1980	Перу	169	Esc111
51610	22М	№126			1980	Перу	174	Esc111
51611	22М	№126			1980	Перу	173	Talara-Montes
51613	22М	№126			1980	Перу	177	Esc111
51617	22M	№126			1980	Перу		25 лет Сухому
53913	22М	№126			1980	Перу	178	Esc111
53914	22М	№126			1980	Перу	179	Esc111
54911	22М	№126			1980	Ирак		
55001	22М	№126			1980	Перу	181	Esc111
63?01	22М3	№126			1981	СССР		прототип Су-22М3
70205	22М	№126				СССР	46	802-й УАП

Су-22М3 75 машин

50?01	22М3	№126			1982			Первый Су-22М3
51610	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	10	
51611	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	11	
51612	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	12	
51813	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	16	31.HVRE потерян 13.09.95г
51814	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	14	
51815	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	15	
52101	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	01	
52102	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	02	
52303	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	03	
52304	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	04	
52305	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	05	
52306	22М3	№126			1983	Венгрия	06	31.HVRE потерян 17.03.88г
53,54...
до 57-й серии

----------


## AndyM

Краснодар - Центральный:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
102 = 40201

----------


## AndyM

5873 = 42302:
Photo: 5873 Vietnam - Air Force Sukhoi Su-22M4 Fitter K by gearphoto - JetPhotos.Net

----------


## lindr

Интересное видео, Су-17М3 планировались на экспорт, но контракт был аннулирован, по последним данным стоят там же.

Су-17 Запорожье.avi - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Бобровка) находится Су-17УМ3 б/н 49 красный (заводской № 17532384302).После реставрации займет место в авиамузее.

----------


## Fencer

В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Лесной, Барнаул, Алтайский край) находится Су-17М3 б/н 25 красный.С заводским номером не понятно,по моей просьбе выложили два заводских номера - 56406 и 54920.Может кто уточнит?

----------


## lindr

У меня так, сборная солянка возможно, но база 56406

54920	М3	№126			29.08.80	СССР	06	4215 БРС Бобровка

56406	М3	№126			30.09.80	СССР	25	4215 БРС Бобровка

----------


## Fencer

> У меня так, сборная солянка возможно, но база 56406
> 
> 54920	М3	№126			29.08.80	СССР	06	4215 БРС Бобровка
> 
> 56406	М3	№126			30.09.80	СССР	25	4215 БРС Бобровка


Собран на базе Су-17М3 (заводской № 56406) и добавлен элемент конструкции самолета с заводским шильдиком от Су-17М3 (заводской № 54920)?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Собран на базе Су-17М3 (заводской № 56406) и добавлен элемент конструкции самолета с заводским шильдиком от Су-17М3 (заводской № 54920)?


Независимо от типа самолет определяется по номеру планера, а не по номеру чего либо навесного. А то, что пилоны, щитки, еще что либо иногда бывает чужое - практика нередкая, а в музеях даже частая.

----------


## Fencer

> Независимо от типа самолет определяется по номеру планера, а не по номеру чего либо навесного. А то, что пилоны, щитки, еще что либо иногда бывает чужое - практика нередкая, а в музеях даже частая.


Значит Су-17М3 б/н 25 красный (заводской № 56406).

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос знатокам!

"В 1974 году, согласно указанию Министра авиапромышленности, в ОКБ был разработан вариант самолета Су-17М2Д (С-32М2Д), оснащенный двигателем типа Р29-300, устанавливавшимся на МиГ-23. Самолет отличался от базового варианта машины увеличенными габаритами хвостовой части фюзеляжа, т.к. новый двигатель имел несколько большие, чем АЛ-21Ф-3 поперечные размеры. Опытный экземпляр Су-17М2Д был построен в чрезвычайно сжатые сроки - к концу 1974-го. Первый полет на этом самолете 31 января 1975 года выполнил летчик-испытатель ОКБ А.Н. Исаков. Испытания, проводившиеся в 1975 году, не выявили никаких преимуществ Су-17М2Д над прототипом, более того - из-за увеличенных габаритов самолета и худших расходных характеристик Р-29 по сравнению с АЛ-21, снизились показатель дальности полета. ВВС отказались от такой модификации, поэтому было решено использовать самолет для поставок на экспорт. При этом преследовалась здравая мысль об унификации и снижении типажа изделий для поставлявшихся за рубеж видов авиатехники. Дело в том, что Р29БС-300, установленный на С-17М2Д, по основным узлам был унифицирован с двигателями Р-29-300 и Р29Б-300, устанавливавшимся на самолетах МиГ-23МС и МиГ-23БН, разрешенных к поставкам на экспорт. 
Экспортная модификация Су-17М2 получила официальное обозначение Су-22 (С-32М2К)." http://www.sukhoi.org/planes/museum/su17/

Вот фотографии Су-17М2Д б/н 01 красный (на территории ОКБ им. П.О. Сухого,заводской № 03?01,прототип Су-22) и Су-17М2Д б/н 36 синий в Ахтубинске ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация (заводской № 3101,но у Су-17М2 вроде пятизначные заводские номера).Су-17М2Д был в единственнном экземпляре?В статье написано про Су-17М2Д б/н 01?Тогда в Ахтубинске что за модификация?Су-17М2?Или действительно Су-22?

----------


## Fencer

Су-17М4 б/н 26 20-го гапиб (заводской № 11101),далее б/н 01 красный в выставочном комплексе «Салют,Победа» (Оренбург) Су-17М4 - истребитель-бомбардировщик

----------


## Observer69

> В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Бобровка) находится Су-17УМ3 б/н 49 красный (заводской № 17532384302).После реставрации займет место в авиамузее.


Судя по совиным глазам - это из какого-то разведполка, причём с Су-17М4Р

----------


## lindr

> Судя по совиным глазам - это из какого-то разведполка, причём с Су-17М4Р


Разложим по пунктам

- Это не Су-17УМ3 а Су-22У, серии с 81 по 91-й (1980-83 год) относились к Су-22У и Су-22УМ3 (не путать с Су-22УМ3К 66-75 серий 1984-89 год), плюс мы видим ярко выраженный большой рубленый форкиль, он был на машинах с Р-29БС-300.

- Су-22У поставлялись совместно Су-22М

- Единственный известные мне полк с Су-22М http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5JtydpSD54...asznodar+3.jpg, Су-22У и совиными глазами ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация - это 802-й УАП в Краснодаре, рисунок почти идентичен нашему на спарке бн 49 http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-krasnyi-1.jpg 

Су-22М имели там четные номера, например тот 50 Су-22М, был там и бн 46 Су-22М.

Так что машина из должна быть из Краснодара.

robert! спасибо за этот снимок, не могли бы вы уточнить номер на щитке, вроде оканчивается на **303. (25303? 29303?)

Kamuflázs - Camouflage: Egy magyar pilóta képei 3. rész

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5JtydpSD54...asznodar+3.jpg

----------


## AC

*39820* ?
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lindr

да 32820, 32920, третья цифра даже в заводских документах на Су-30 плавает.

39?19	22М4	№126			1989	Вьетнам?	5860?	937.FBR
*39920	22М4	№126			26.05.89	СССР	100	802-й УАП ПрНК-54-55*
40201	22М4	№126			26.05.89	СССР	102	802-й УАП
40202	22М4	№126			1989	СССР	104	802-й УАП
40203	22М4	№126			1989	СССР	106	802-й УАП
40304	22М4	№126			26.05.89	СССР	108	802-й УАП
40305	22М4	№126			02.89	ЧССР	4005	20.SBOLP, 32.ZTL Йемен

----------


## Avia M

Кубинка. Прибл.1990г. Прочитал, как 12501.(может пригодится?)

----------


## Aht85049

Эта машина стояла долгое время в Ахтубинске, затем, в 14 году, её куда-то дели, вероятнее всего, пустили на мишень или порезали. На Ходынке её не было. Была в пустынном камуфляже, песочно-коричневом. Её видно на старых картах google  на стоянке "Сухого".

----------


## lindr

> Точно! А я с ходу не понял, и смотрел в файле по серийным машинам.
> А там он выпал из общего списка...
> Эта машина была передана в музей на Ходынке...


Спасибо, а что по остальным бортам Су-22М 63-й серии? Ирак, Афганистан?

----------


## PPV

С-52К начиная с 63-02 и кончая 69-10 пошли в Ирак...

----------


## lindr

Спасибо 14+30+10=54 это три эскадрильи ВВС Ирака (18 боевых по штату) номера 5, 44, 109.

Правда пишут, что 5-я уже была на Су-22М с 78-79, в 82 перевооружилась.

61-08...61-15, 69-11...69-12 как я понимаю ЙНДР?

----------


## PPV

61-08...61-15 тоже в Ирак, а вот 69-11...69-12 действительно в НДРЙ

----------


## lindr

Спасибо. Понятно. Значит потери у них действительно были большие.

Я посмотрел по нумерации бортовых спарок Су-22У, уже после войны, получилось около 15 машин, это соответствует 5 эскадрильям на Су-22,22М в 1989

На простых Су-22 были 44-я и 109-я, их перевооружили как раз этой партией. В сумме по штату вроде как без противоречий. Потери Су-20,22 без разделения по типам оценивают приблизительно в 64 машины. Не совсем понятно, куда девали остатки при перевооружении, упоминаются учебные части, возможно что-то на хранении.

----------


## lindr

Есть вопрос по Афганистану, большинство источников пишут о 24 Су-22М.

К сожалению у меня нет ни одного подтвержденного фото зав номера, по датам выпуска выходит 55-57 серия.

----------


## PPV

> Есть вопрос по Афганистану, большинство источников пишут о 24 Су-22М.
> 
> К сожалению у меня нет ни одного подтвержденного фото зав номера, по датам выпуска выходит 55-57 серия.


В Афганистан поставляли С-52К с 55-08 по 59-06 включительно.
За исключением 57-03...57-07.
57-07 потерпел катастрофу на ДМЗ=24.11.1981 г.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо большое!




> 57-07 потерпел катастрофу на ДМЗ=24.11.1981 г.


Предназначался для ЙНДР?

----------


## unclebu

> В Афганистан поставляли С-52К с 55-08 по 59-06 включительно.


В 1986 году в Баграме был афганский полк на С-54. Где-то есть пара фоток. Друг у меня там советником подрабатывал. Но насколько я помню там именно наша комплектация была - не "К".

----------


## PPV

> ... Предназначался для ЙНДР?


57-03 ... 57-07 никуда не поставлялись, в экспортных списках не значатся.
Возможно, что предназначались для КВОЛТУ?

----------


## lindr

Вполне возможно. Там должны были быть борта Су-22М с 46 по 66 четные. Списывали ПФМ, получали семейство Су-22 в 1979-89.

Но кстати *66* у меня записан как Су-17М3 34413 30.11.78, может его как раз на замену утраченного? Но это только версия.

Я считал, что КВОЛТУ 29-01 по 04 и это вроде верно.

И 31-06..11 а это выходит возможно не так, второй кандидат на 31-06..11, что приходит в голову это Ирак.

Но! В 802 полку у меня нет ясности с бортами 40, 42, 44.

Позже 16..40 (не все из диапазона) в 1987-88 получили Су-25К, часть взяли номера убывших в Анголу Су-22 (борта 20-38, не все из) и замену чего-то еще.

----------


## ПСП

> В Троицком АТУ ГА (Челябинская обл.) всего было четыре Су-17. В 1989 году они прибыли своим ходом в Упрун с Качинского лётного училища. С Упруна их доставили в Троицк. С номерами проблема.  
> 
> Вложение 54469 Вложение 54470 Вложение 54471 Вложение 54472


Су-17 №157 (№29) в Троицком АТУ ГА.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Су-22М3 - б/н *٣٠٠٣* (3003) ВВС САР.







> Су-22М3 - б/н *٣٠٠٧* (3007) ВВС САР.

----------


## AndyM

Вьетнам:

5824 = 48205?
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9722285
5878 = 42407
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9732199

----------


## ПСП

> Су-17 №157 (№29) в Троицком АТУ ГА.


Ещё один Су-17 в Троицком АТУ ГА.

----------


## KAV

> Ещё один Су-17 в Троицком АТУ ГА.


Судя по фонарю, сдвигающемуся назад, это Су-7 видимо.
У Су-17 фонарь поднимался назад-вверх.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Судя по фонарю, сдвигающемуся назад, это Су-7 видимо.
> У Су-17 фонарь поднимался назад-вверх.


Да вроде 17ый. Обратите внимание на заднюю часть сдвижной части. На Су-7 она другая. Здесь просто она снята с механизма и лежит на гаргроте.

----------


## KAV

> Да вроде 17ый. Обратите внимание на заднюю часть сдвижной части. На Су-7 она другая. Здесь просто она снята с механизма и лежит на гаргроте.


Да, Вы правы. Су-17-ый. Сорри за невнимательность.

----------


## Nazar

> Обратите внимание на заднюю часть сдвижной части


Да и ПВД у Су-7 только по правому борту.

----------


## Fencer

Готовят под восстановление до летного состояния (источник https://russianplanes.net/id269786).

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Су-22М-3 - б/н *٣٠١٧* (3017). ВВС САР.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 804 красный (заводской № 17532364717)

----------


## foxbat25

Добрый день! Ищу фотографии Су-17М4Р и Су-17УМ3 из Воронежского 455 полка периода до 1993 года. Поделитесь если у кого есть. Спасибо.

----------


## AndyK

> Добрый день! Ищу фотографии Су-17М4Р и Су-17УМ3 из Воронежского 455 полка периода до 1993 года. Поделитесь если у кого есть. Спасибо.


А откуда в 455 иисап Су-17ые разведчики?

----------


## foxbat25

В третьей АЭ были три разведчика и две спарки. По крайней мере в годы моей службы там: 1987 - 1993

----------


## cobra_73

> В третьей АЭ были три разведчика и две спарки. По крайней мере в годы моей службы там: 1987 - 1993


А штат обычный, 12 бортов?

----------


## Avia M

Экспонатом больше! 

https://russianplanes.net/id273116

----------


## FLOGGER

Господи, 25-й - дичь какая! Еще бы как "Запор", который рядом стоит, раскрасили. :Mad:

----------


## OKA

> Экспонатом больше! 
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id273116


Главное спасти и затащить на охраняемую территорию)) 

Вопросы восстановления можно позже решить, если будет возможность))

----------


## Avia M

> Господи, 25-й - дичь какая!


Территория Парк-отеля, в непосредственной близости от федеральной трассы.
Соотв., задача привлечь посетителей, и необычно окрашенный самолет этому способствует. Равно как и "Запор" под Хохлому.
Бизнес.

----------


## borchet

Су-22 Ливии 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EYTvKsiXkAIlolW?format=jpg&

----------


## unclebu

> В 1986 году в Баграме был афганский полк на С-54. Где-то есть пара фоток. Друг у меня там советником подрабатывал. Но насколько я помню там именно наша комплектация была - не "К".



Вот попалась одна из фоток про которые говорил. С-54 в Баграме. Видимо 1987 год.

----------


## Fencer

Су-17УМ3 б/н 34 красный, далее б/н 68 синий (заводской 65615) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupPh...s&tkn=5009#lst

----------


## Fencer

Здесь https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=friendPhot...s&tkn=5900#lst есть немного полезной информации.

----------


## AndyM

> Су-17УМ3 б/н 34 красный, далее б/н 68 синий (заводской 65615)


заводской 65611?

----------


## Fencer

> заводской 65611?


Техник этого Су-17УМ3 написал заводской 65615.

----------


## lindr

> Техник этого Су-17УМ3 написал заводской 65615.


значит это другой самолет (68  65-15), Судьбы 34 и 35 хорошо известны.

17532365611	УМ3	№126	65	11	1983	СССР	34	328-й ОГвРАП Украина, Вьетнам 8551 923.FBR, 921.FBR потерян 26.07.18																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
17532365612	УМ3	№126	65	12	1983	СССР	35	328-й ОГвРАП Украина, Вьетнам 8552 923.FBR, 921.FBR

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Техник этого Су-17УМ3 написал заводской 65615.


Я сам записал в Кунмадараше 65611 - 65612. Это тоже так написано в музее ВВС ЮГВ Музей ВВС ЮГВ

В 328 ограп была ещё одна спарка №33, может быть 65615 - ее номер?

----------


## Fencer

> В 328 ограп была ещё одна спарка №33, может быть 65615 - ее номер?


Техники хорошо помнят заводские номера самолётов, которые были закреплены за ними приказом.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Техники хорошо помнят заводские номера самолётов, которые были закреплены за ними приказом.


Тогда очень вероятно, что это з/н №33 328-го полка. Но ещё нет номеров несколько М4Р полка. Продолжаем искать.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Тогда очень вероятно, что это з/н №33 328-го полка. Но ещё нет номеров несколько М4Р полка. Продолжаем искать.


Мне кажется, Су-17М4Р 328-го полка с 18.09 по 18.20. 
Посмотрел записи в своем архиве, и кто-то мне написал, что Су-17УМ3Р №34 стал 68 в Лиманском а не 33. Но з/н №34 - 65611 (сам записал ещё в Кунмадараше и есть фото). Человек, может, перепутает и №33 стал 68?

----------


## Fencer

> Мне кажется, Су-17М4Р 328-го полка с 18.09 по 18.20. 
> Посмотрел записи в своем архиве, и кто-то мне написал, что Су-17УМ3Р №34 стал 68 в Лиманском а не 33. Но з/н №34 - 65611 (сам записал ещё в Кунмадараше и есть фото). Человек, может, перепутает и №33 стал 68?


Стоит уточнить, а разве была модификация Су-17УМ3Р?

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Стоит уточнить, а разве была модификация Су-17УМ3Р?


НЕ знаю. НО спарки носили и ККР и СПС-141...

----------


## Fencer

29 июля 1980 года на заводе в г. Комсомольске-на-Амуре впервые поднят в воздух самолет Су-17М4: летчик-испытатель Г.Н. Шаповал облетал второй опытный самолет.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-17УМ3 б/н 804 красный (заводской № 17532364717)


На форуме "Армия -2021" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги) 28 августа 2021 года.

----------


## Fencer

> 6707	17М	№126			1974	СССР


Белорусский авиадневник - Витебская область



> Су-17М – серийный номер 6707*, бортовое обозначение «101», цифры: первоначально – жёлтого цвета без окантовки, затем – красного с белой окантовкой, ныне красного цвета без окантовки. Корпус: верхняя часть – трёхцветной желто-зелёно-коричневой камуфляжной раскраски, нижняя - голубого. Установлен 6 июля 1996 года, к 101-й годовщине со для рождения Сухого, на въезде в город на постаменте, на подставках под левой и правой стойками выпущенного шасси, носовая стойка – в воздухе. На внешних крыльевых пилонах подвешены блоки неуправляемых авиационных ракет Б-8М1, на внутренних крыльевых пилонах — блоки неуправляемых авиационных ракет УБ-16-57УМ. На переднем торце постамента – чёрная доска с надписью: «Авиаконструктору Павлу Сухому. От земляков, Комплекс-банка,  Барановического авиаремонтного завода» (памятник установлен Республиканским унитарным производственным предприятием «558-й авиационный ремонтный завод» (Барановичи), ранее специализировавшимся на ремонте самолётов семейства Су-17, на средства Витебского филиала Республиканского акционерного коммерческого банка «Комплекс-Банк»). Известный советский авиационный конструктор дважды Герой Социалистического труда Павел Осипович Сухой (1895 – 1975) родился 10 (22) июля 1895 года в местечке Глубокое тогдашнего Дисненского уезда Виленской губернии Российской Империи.
> ---------------
> *Серийный номер 6707 взят с катапультного кресла Су-17, находящегося в  музее П. О. Сухого в ГУО "Средняя школа №1 г. Глубокое имени П.О. Сухого". В ряде источников имеется информация, что это кресло с данного Су-17М.

----------


## Fencer

Кабина самолёта Су-17 - Музей П. О. Сухого в Глубоком - Фотоальбомы - Белорусский авиадневник
Кабина самолёта Су-17 - Музей П. О. Сухого в Глубоком - Фотоальбомы - Белорусский авиадневник
Кабина самолёта Су-17 - Музей П. О. Сухого в Глубоком - Фотоальбомы - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Crossi

Я хотел бы узнать, с какого серийного номера на Су-17М4 была установлена система САУП - системой автоматического управления выпуском предкрылков.

Кто-нибудь может мне помочь? 
Имеются ли какие-либо документы?

----------


## Fencer

Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад) https://m.vk.com/wall-154163406_724?reply=726#reply726

----------


## Fencer

> Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад) https://m.vk.com/wall-154163406_724?reply=726#reply726


https://www.instagram.com/p/CXQ7Qois..._web_copy_link

----------


## Алексей Коваль

А это что за борт, откуда?

----------


## Fencer

> А это что за борт, откуда?


Это мне неизвестно - у местных военнослужащих ещё не спрашивал.

----------


## borchet

> Я хотел бы узнать, с какого серийного номера на Су-17М4 была установлена система САУП - системой автоматического управления выпуском предкрылков.
> Кто-нибудь может мне помочь? 
> Имеются ли какие-либо документы?


На 30 сериях уже стоял, борта старые борта все дорабатывали в 1985 году по доработкам, так например все борта в 730 апиб

----------


## borchet

> Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад) https://m.vk.com/wall-154163406_724?reply=726#reply726


Приколисты и каким боком 303 адиб попала в Хурбу еще и на Су-17м4 :Smile:

----------


## Александр Волошин

[QUOTE=lindr;142340]По просьбе AndyK свежая версия Реестра М4 и УМ3К, все еще сильно сырой -(

40202	22М4	№126	40	02	1989	СССР	104	802-й УАП
Борт 104 потерян в катастрофе 17 апреля 1992 г. Погиб командир эскадрильи Антонов (сложный пилотаж на малой высоте над точкой).

----------


## Fencer

> Приколисты и каким боком 303 адиб попала в Хурбу еще и на Су-17м4


В Хурбе ныне 303 сад - выходит правопреемница 303 адиб.

----------


## Intruder

А вот этот борт в этой окраске откуда?  С какого апиб?  Подскажите?

----------


## Avia M

50 лет назад, 15 декабря 1972 года, летчик-испытатель ОКБ Сухого А.Н. Исаков поднял в воздух первый опытный экземпляр самолета Су-20 – экспортного варианта истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-17М с новым двигателем АЛ-21Ф-3. Постройка этой машины ознаменовала собой начало выпуска экспортных модификаций самолетов семейства Су-17 – Су-20 и Су-22 разных вариантов.

----------


## PPV

> Ещё один памятник самолёт появился на территории авиагарнизоне Хурба-2 - Су-17М4 б/н 303 (бортовой номер в честь 303 гсад)


Нет ли возможности узнать серийный номер этого самолёта?

----------


## Fencer

> Нет ли возможности узнать серийный номер этого самолёта?


Он находится в расположении в/ч и вход туда по пропускам и не кого попросить посмотреть так, как надо еще объяснить где посмотреть.

----------


## Transit

42613 принадлежал ВВС Анголы. Летал без бортового номера с аэродрома Катумбела в 1994, в ходе боев за Уамбо.

----------

